
MathJax CDN shutting down on April 30, 2017 - juliane-sander
https://www.mathjax.org/cdn-shutting-down/
======
snackai
MathJax is such a great thing. Paired with simple markdown it really helps me
structuring all my study work, sharing is so much easier with HTML files than
TEX files. So sad to see the CDN go. Also: Hey Google, wanna do something
really great? Sponsor them! _wink_

~~~
mindcrime
_Hey Google, wanna do something really great? Sponsor them! wink_

Better yet, add native MathML support to Chrome, and help eliminate the need
for MathJax altogether. In the meantime, sponsoring MathJax would be a Good
Thing though.

